

Ask HN: Pros and Cons of different “HTML5 to mobile app” services? - bramgg


======
johnhenry
I feel like this question could go two ways: it could be asking for the Pros
and Cons of these services verses each other (say PhoneGap vs Cordova); or the
Pros and Cons of these types of services as a whole verses creating native
apps. Perhaps this question could be re-worded and re-asked. I've also some
interested related conversations on stack overflow, if you're interested.

~~~
bramgg
I was asking about the services verses each other. I'd be interested in any
helpful links you may have. I looked online but most articles I found were
full of fluff, so I was hoping Hacker News could provide some more insightful
reviews.

